# Two dyslexics having a conversation



## Imola S3 (Jun 8, 2004)

Two dyslexics were having a conversation.

One goes to the other - "Can you smell gas?"

The other one said - "Gas... I can't even smell my name!"

:lol:


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Taht jtsu an'it fnuny!


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

fastasflip said:


> Taht jtsu an'it fnuny!


but that was :?


----------



## doctorbob_1 (Nov 12, 2004)

fastasflip said:


> Taht jtsu an'it fnuny!


LLLike it! :lol:


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Did you hear about the dyslexic who walked into a bra


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

or the dyslexic pervert.....

Applied for a job in a wherehouse......

:wink:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

or the dyslexic agnostic........

dosen't beleive in dogs


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Or the dyslexic devil worshipper - who sold his soul to Santa.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I used to be dyslexic but I'm KO now :roll:

I'll get me cat....... :wink:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> I'll get me cat....... :wink:


llo


----------



## doctorbob_1 (Nov 12, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> I used to be dyslexic but I'm KO now :roll:
> 
> I'll get me cat....... :wink:


Quality .


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Kell said:


> Or the dyslexic devil worshipper - who sold his soul to Santa.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

What does DNA stand for ???.

National Dyslexics Association.


----------

